# Schwinn 1963 Deluxe American   Flam Red



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 9, 2021)

Picked this one up a couple weeks ago.  VERY happy with how it turned out.  A strong 8  I would say.  Third one in a row that had original tires and tubes.  Flamboyant Red is a good looking color. Glad to add to the collection.


----------



## Centurion (Mar 10, 2021)

Nice looking bike, I have a 62, not as original as yours, same color. It's my "driver" I ride the thing all the time, that color gets a lot of attention.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 10, 2021)

Wow, looks like a 10 in my book!
Flawless beauty.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm in awe once again!  I think I've been praying to the wrong Gods asking for a Corvette 5 in that condition.


----------



## SoBayRon (Mar 10, 2021)

Great looking bike. That red really pops.


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 11, 2021)

Man that is a beautiful bike nice score !!!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 11, 2021)

Only one I’ve seen this nice is this radiant blue one in near NOS condition.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 11, 2021)

Thanks!!   Americans hold a special place to me.  My first bike which had to be a 63 American also in FR (not a Deluxe, no way the parents would have went for that much)  when I was 7.  Dad taught me to ride it in the back yard probably to lessen any fall damage but I still managed to fall and the handlebars busted my lip. I used it when I had a paper route when I was 13 or 14.  Rode it the couple miles to the substation  (really a shed, it is still there!) to band and roll the papers and load into saddle bags.  Then the ride back to the route.  If all went well I could be done in time to catch the Gilligans Island rerun.  At some point I decided that a bobbed back fender was needed and cut the back half off and used a pair of pliers to crudely bend a lip.  Stupid kid!  I still remember the day I set it out for the trash.  I think I knew I would regret it but still did it.


----------

